

Waveboard: Google Wave Client for Mac and iPhone is Coming - holoohapter
http://mashable.com/2009/10/19/waveboard/

======
cpr
Not a real client on the Mac. Just a Fluid-like (Fluid-based?) wrapper app.
Don't know about the iPhone.

The real test of Wave's openness is going to be whether a client can
realistically be built by a third party.

Right now some people on the semi-public Wave server are discussing defining
the client/server protocol, claiming that Google is open to such a third-party
definition. I'm very skeptical that Google is actually open to such an
approach. It sounds more like rampant, uninformed speculation.

(What's running right now at Google is just the same Java-based, protobuf-
based communications code on both the server and client, with a GWT version on
the client.)

